# what is it about  oliver townend........



## Equestrianforever28 (21 November 2012)

I know this has been done to death but what is it about Oliver Townend  that makes him so irresistible to all.

I do have a crush on him but there's just something about him......


----------



## Patterdale (21 November 2012)

Ever seen the Shawshank Redemption?

He looks like the guy who corners people in the showers.


----------



## rema (21 November 2012)

He does not float my boat..As nice as im sure he is he is not in the top 50 of my fantasy men.


----------



## Honey08 (21 November 2012)

Really??  Not to me.  You can keep that one.  I like him, but fancy him, not a jot.  I've even met him and so am certain!


----------



## Puppy (21 November 2012)

Equestrianforever28 said:



			I know this has been done to death but what is it about Oliver Townend  that makes him so irresistible to all.

I do have a crush on him but there's just something about him......
		
Click to expand...

Are you joking? 

Everyone I know finds him distinctly unattractive


----------



## Marydoll (21 November 2012)

Well i wouldnt crawl over Paul Tapner to get to him


----------



## MissChaos (21 November 2012)

I'm out - don't really see it at all!


----------



## Buds_mum (21 November 2012)

Oh he has the lushest yorkshire accent. 

And of course the sock or not debate


----------



## Shysmum (21 November 2012)

I wondered when the sock would come into it - didn't take long, haha


----------



## Amymay (21 November 2012)

Doesn't float my boat either.


----------



## Buds_mum (21 November 2012)

shysmum said:



			I wondered when the sock would come into it - didn't take long, haha 

Click to expand...

My bad my bad


----------



## Copperpot (21 November 2012)

Sorry dont see the attraction ...


----------



## Barney&Buzz (21 November 2012)

I hate him with a passion, just looking at a picture makes me want to punch him! arrogant ****** that he is!


----------



## ebonyallen (21 November 2012)

I do not know, please tell me  Do not see the attraction myself, apart from the horses


----------



## Immy.C (21 November 2012)

Definitely not! I'll stick with Robert Downey Junior and Chris Hemsworth (But only when he is Thor) much better eye candy!


----------



## Equestrianforever28 (21 November 2012)

shysmum said:



			I wondered when the sock would come into it - didn't take long, haha 

Click to expand...

hahhaha you can't help it though its massive


----------



## Blitzen (21 November 2012)

Have I missed something crucial with "the sock" ??? If its something that is going to ruin it for me, I'm not sure I want to know!
He's quite a dish, totally agree about his accent. Usually don't find yorkshire accents very attractive, but I could listen to him and Geoff Billington banter all day


----------



## cronkmooar (21 November 2012)

shysmum said:



			I wondered when the sock would come into it - didn't take long, haha 

Click to expand...

Well as the sock has been done - who's going to mention the other team


----------



## Cortez (21 November 2012)

Oliver Townend? Are you serious? Doesn't do it for me, whatever team he's on.


----------



## ROMANY 1959 (21 November 2012)

oh give me ben maher any day.....


----------



## Fools Motto (21 November 2012)

He don't float my boat either.. regardless of his socks!!


----------



## TED2010 (21 November 2012)

ROMANY 1959 said:



			oh give me ben maher any day.....
		
Click to expand...

Unless your winding us up .......!? Then you have 'interesting' taste !


----------



## dafthoss (21 November 2012)

What puppy said!


----------



## Nicnac (21 November 2012)

It's cos he's a bad boy.  Yep, wouldn't turn him away either.  Saw him in the flesh a few times and find him very sexy


----------



## Equestrianforever28 (21 November 2012)

Nicnac said:



			It's cos he's a bad boy.  Yep, wouldn't turn him away either.  Saw him in the flesh a few times and find him very sexy 

Click to expand...

totally agree


----------



## Patterdale (21 November 2012)

In what way is he a 'bad boy!?'

I have met him several times and once had to sit through a lunch on his table. 

Hes no vin diesel!


----------



## Blitzen (21 November 2012)

I wanna know about this sock! I feel I've missed something important! Tell me tell me tell me! *stamps feet*


----------



## Patterdale (21 November 2012)

Ps he was also not v interesting at all. 

Probably a nice person but I wouldn't know as he didn't seem that bothered about endearing himself to anyone


----------



## Nicnac (21 November 2012)

patterdale said:



			Ps he was also not v interesting at all. 




Click to expand...

Not interested in talking to him 

Bad boy in that he gets on the wrong side of people; also whinges about how hard he's had it in life; caught speeding over the limit; is he/isn't he on the other team.......


----------



## Marydoll (21 November 2012)

patterdale said:



			Ever seen the Shawshank Redemption?

He looks like the guy who corners people in the showers.
		
Click to expand...

*sniggers* how did i miss this post first time round


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (21 November 2012)

Nope doesn't do it for me...

Wouldn't say no to Steve Guerdat (sp?) Though, he looks a bit like Roger Federer


----------



## lexibell (21 November 2012)

top of my list!! every time!! sexiest thing in Breeches Ive ever seen!!!


Hes how I imagine Rupert Campbell-Black!!! haha


----------



## MerrySherryRider (21 November 2012)

In all fairness, he's a lovely guy, very friendly and funny. People do have very marmite views about him on here though.


----------



## CalllyH (21 November 2012)

Urrrm what!! Doesn't do it for me either I'm afraid.


----------



## atlantis (21 November 2012)

No I don't see if myself.


----------



## Buds_mum (21 November 2012)

Laura-c in some ahem tight breeches either he has socks down the front or he's got summat else for the ladies than his charming personality  

Sock or not?!


----------



## Kat (21 November 2012)

No don't get it at all. And my husband looks far better in breeches


----------



## Blitzen (21 November 2012)

Thanks for the pm, r.e. Sock or not  getcha now! 
I'm saying not. Olly Murs also springs to mind...


----------



## Equestrianforever28 (21 November 2012)

Laura-C said:



			Thanks for the pm, r.e. Sock or not  getcha now! 
I'm saying not. Olly Murs also springs to mind... 

Click to expand...

hahahah lol did you think we were talking about his  own brand socks he got for sale rather then the sock he got.


----------



## Blitzen (21 November 2012)

No, much worse than that, I was imagining all sorts of sordid things! Can you blame me? My imagination was running wild!   
He's a cracking stamp of a man! Looks like a useful sort, although perhaps not a novice ride...


----------



## Equestrianforever28 (21 November 2012)

Laura-C said:



			No, much worse than that, I was imagining all sorts of sordid things! Can you blame me? My imagination was running wild!   
He's a cracking stamp of a man! Looks like a useful sort, although perhaps not a novice ride... 

Click to expand...

hahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahaa i can't stop laughing


----------



## RutlandH2O (21 November 2012)

Irresistible to all? No way. He doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (21 November 2012)

From experience. Dont go there


----------



## Equestrianforever28 (21 November 2012)

@badagermyers  why ?


----------



## Blitzen (21 November 2012)

Ooh badger, do tell!


----------



## Goldenstar (21 November 2012)

Laura-C said:



			No, much worse than that, I was imagining all sorts of sordid things! Can you blame me? My imagination was running wild!   
He's a cracking stamp of a man! Looks like a useful sort, although perhaps not a novice ride... 

Click to expand...

Yes definatly won't want to go in a snaffle all the time would need the double for hard work .
Cute I agree ( I am old enough to be his mum ) love the voice but girls big big trouble.


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 November 2012)

Goldenstar said:



			Yes definatly won't want to go in a snaffle all the time would need the double for hard work .
Cute I agree ( I am old enough to be his mum ) love the voice but girls big big trouble.
		
Click to expand...

How BIG is BIG BIG trouble


----------



## Goldenstar (21 November 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			How BIG is BIG BIG trouble 

Click to expand...

GW you still on box rest ?


----------



## Blitzen (21 November 2012)

^^^ "box rest"!!! *splutter*


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 November 2012)

Goldenstar said:



			GW you still on box rest ?
		
Click to expand...

yes  another 3 weeks till i get trotted up again !


----------



## Buds_mum (21 November 2012)

Yeah. I mean if the trouble is big enough its worth it right?!   

Gw Oo did we decide on broodmare? That could a good coupling right there, eventing stallion and all that...


----------



## Trinity Fox (21 November 2012)

Eeew do not see it myself at all but each to their own.


----------



## Goldenstar (21 November 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			yes  another 3 weeks till i get trotted up again !
		
Click to expand...

Ah have you started weaving yet.


----------



## Goldenstar (21 November 2012)

Buds_mum said:



			Yeah. I mean if the trouble is big enough its worth it right?!   

Gw Oo did we decide on broodmare? That could a good coupling right there, eventing stallion and all that... 

Click to expand...

Na markets flat ATM .


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 November 2012)

Buds_mum said:



			Yeah. I mean if the trouble is big enough its worth it right?!   

Gw Oo did we decide on broodmare? That could a good coupling right there, eventing stallion and all that... 

Click to expand...

If its that BIG you will have to twitch me and take my back shoes off...  may need to run with him for a week or so   

Nope not weaving yet, started knitting if that helps


----------



## Buds_mum (21 November 2012)

Hahahaha


----------



## Goldenstar (21 November 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			If its that BIG you will have to twitch me and take my back shoes off...  may need to run with him for a week or so   

Nope not weaving yet, started knitting if that helps 

Click to expand...

Mmm very fifty shades of grey better pack the hobbles and some cable ties to.


----------



## Buds_mum (21 November 2012)

If Gw isn't looking her best I am more than happy to pose as a dummy mare


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 November 2012)

Goldenstar said:



			Mmm very fifty shades of grey better pack the hobbles and some cable ties to.
		
Click to expand...

Poor Ollie.... he wont know what hit him, you grab him and i will hobble ???? !


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 November 2012)

Buds_mum said:



			If Gw isn't looking her best I am more than happy to pose as a dummy mare 

Click to expand...

Neigh we cant have that


----------



## Goldenstar (21 November 2012)

Buds_mum said:



			If Gw isn't looking her best I am more than happy to pose as a dummy mare 

Click to expand...

No we will give her a quick clip pull her mane and put on a clean vet wrap and she will be good to go.


----------



## Buds_mum (21 November 2012)

The treatment of stallions these days is disgusting...


----------



## Buds_mum (21 November 2012)

And pulling the mares mane?!
Surely thats against breeding regulations, pulling is so very cruel


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 November 2012)

Buds_mum said:



			The treatment of stallions these days is disgusting... 

Click to expand...

Think we may need the lunge lines and a few strong men to get him into positon ??? or maybe a bit of ketamine ???


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 November 2012)

Buds_mum said:



			And pulling the mares mane?!
Surely thats against breeding regulations, pulling is so very cruel 

Click to expand...

It would be cruel if i pulled Ollie - poor man - i am enough to turn Mick Jagger gay !


----------



## Goldenstar (21 November 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			Think we may need the lunge lines and a few strong men to get him into positon ??? or maybe a bit of ketamine ???
		
Click to expand...

No after the clip and the mane pull should not be necessary .


----------



## Buds_mum (21 November 2012)

I'd certainly say ketamine will be needed and handled in a chifney... 

I hope Gw is ready? How many mares is he servicing per day atm?


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 November 2012)

Buds_mum said:



			I'd certainly say ketamine will be needed and handled in a chifney... 

I hope Gw is ready? How many mares is he servicing per day atm?
		
Click to expand...

ohhh good i am glad he is in training - he will need it


----------



## Equestrianforever28 (21 November 2012)

god you guys are amazing hahahahahahha


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 November 2012)

Equestrianforever28 said:



			god you guys are amazing hahahahahahha 

Click to expand...

I hope he is    .... i may have to school him and get him going with a few gymnastic excercises he he he !

I can just imagine being shouted at by Goldenstar.....

Gingerwitch......   LEG and SEAT, LEG and SEAT..... SIT DEEPER..... RIDE HIM INTO THE CONTACT !!!!!!!!


----------



## Buds_mum (21 November 2012)

Hehe. Oooh I love this forum


----------



## Goldenstar (21 November 2012)

Very funny GW but at my age I can't get to overexcited so i am off to bed sleep well girls and play nicely.


----------



## Equestrianforever28 (21 November 2012)

imagine if oliver saw this i bet he would be red in the face hahahah i love this forum


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 November 2012)

Equestrianforever28 said:



			imagine if oliver saw this i bet he would be red in the face hahahah i love this forum
		
Click to expand...

He would have a few whip marks too if it were left to me ! .....


----------



## Equestrianforever28 (21 November 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			He would have a few whip marks too if it were left to me ! .....   

Click to expand...

hahhaaahahahahahahahahahaahah GW your bloody brilliant hhaahah


----------



## singlefarmer (21 November 2012)

Who is Oliver Townend?


----------



## Equestrianforever28 (21 November 2012)

singlefarmer said:



			Who is Oliver Townend?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.olivertownend.com/


----------



## Toast (21 November 2012)

Ooh heck, no thanks!


----------



## singlefarmer (21 November 2012)

Oh. does nowt for me but then i'm not gay.


----------



## Equestrianforever28 (21 November 2012)

singlefarmer said:



			Oh. does nowt for me but then i'm not gay.
		
Click to expand...

he's not gay , were did you find out he was gay ?


----------



## singlefarmer (21 November 2012)

You sound shocked


----------



## Equestrianforever28 (21 November 2012)

singlefarmer said:



			You sound shocked
		
Click to expand...

yeah i am but were did you find out that he is gay


----------



## Kat (21 November 2012)

I overheard a conversation when I was at burghley.............. Swings both ways


----------



## singlefarmer (21 November 2012)

Kat said:



			I overheard a conversation when I was at burghley.............. Swings both ways
		
Click to expand...

Best of both worlds????


----------



## singlefarmer (21 November 2012)

Equestrianforever28 said:



			yeah i am but were did you find out that he is gay
		
Click to expand...

Only said i wasn't gay....


----------



## Equestrianforever28 (22 November 2012)

singlefarmer said:



			Only said i wasn't gay....
		
Click to expand...

oh i thought you meant he was gay sorry but just found out he swings both ways.


----------



## singlefarmer (22 November 2012)

Equestrianforever28 said:



			oh i thought you meant he was gay sorry but just found out he swings both ways.
		
Click to expand...

You still thinkhe hot?


----------



## Equestrianforever28 (22 November 2012)

singlefarmer said:



			You still thinkhe hot?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (22 November 2012)

Cant reply to pms on phone! Experiences arnt my own! Hes not my type. I have a few friends who have been 'involved' with him in that way. Not my cuppa tea


----------



## singlefarmer (22 November 2012)

badgermyers said:



			Cant reply to pms on phone! Experiences arnt my own! Hes not my type. I have a few friends who have been 'involved' with him in that way. Not my cuppa tea
		
Click to expand...

In here would be just fine lol


----------



## Equestrianforever28 (22 November 2012)

its fine if he swings both ways i was just shocked but that doesn't change my view about him one bit im sorry.


----------



## cronkmooar (22 November 2012)

EF 28  I did mention the other team many many posts back, around page 2   usually its the next thing to come up after the sock.

I don't know the man but from what I have read on here its more a case of both teams rather than just one - so crack on I say


----------



## Blitzen (22 November 2012)

My thoughts exactly Cronkmooar, I'd let him teach me a trick or two 
Oh dear, I thought I got it all out of my system last night, but apparently not  !!


----------



## Gingerwitch (22 November 2012)

Send him on schooling livery to me for a few weeks and i can guarantee he will bat and bowl for the other team ! lol


----------



## Blitzen (22 November 2012)

I don't think he needs much schooling, GW, he's got enough bend and lateral flexion as it is! Send him my way for a few days hunting, I'll make sure he gets plenty of hard and fast work. (I knew this thread would end up in the gutter! How could it not?!) 
Oh GOD, I need a cold shower


----------



## Equestrianforever28 (22 November 2012)

hahaaa you guy are just pure amazing lol


----------



## Hedwards (22 November 2012)

Oh no not my type at all, had riding lessons from him before he hit the big time... Arrogant little twerp - although believe he has mellowed slightly as he's gotten older!


----------



## Patterdale (22 November 2012)

I believe Hedwards has hit the nail on the head


----------



## Quantock-cob (22 November 2012)

Really don't like him after I read an interview with him where he said people on the circuit didn't like him because he just "told it as it was"...but that is apparently just because he is from Yorkshire and they are allowed to be blunt. I think he came across as full of **** and so arrogant! I don't even think he is good looking at all.


----------



## Jenni_ (22 November 2012)

Not Ollie Townend... neheh.

Scott Brash though... Most DEFINITELY!


----------



## cronkmooar (22 November 2012)

Laura-C said:



			I don't think he needs much schooling, GW, he's got enough bend and lateral flexion as it is! Send him my way for a few days hunting, I'll make sure he gets plenty of hard and fast work. (I knew this thread would end up in the gutter! How could it not?!) 
Oh GOD, I need a cold shower
		
Click to expand...

You're a sick, sick woman 

** exits quick sharp before someone remembers my confession regarding an older curly haired jockey with an accent **


----------



## TBB (22 November 2012)

cronkmooar said:



			** exits quick sharp before someone remembers my confession regarding an older curly haired jockey with an accent ** 

Click to expand...

Cronkmooar, I'm with you on that one. But seriously do you think some of these threads should have age certification?


----------



## martlin (22 November 2012)

patterdale said:



			In what way is he a 'bad boy!?'

I have met him several times and once had to sit through a lunch on his table. 

Hes no vin diesel!
		
Click to expand...

Never mind Oliver, PATTERDALE! Do you work as a table ornament or something?


----------



## cronkmooar (22 November 2012)

TBB said:



			Cronkmooar, I'm with you on that one. But seriously do you think some of these threads should have age certification?

Click to expand...

Now that depends on what age certification you are intending

If its that those of us no longer in our 20's can not fantasise about abusing nubile young men a la GW discriptions  - then no I don't there should be any ban in place.

However, if you are proposing that there should be a ban on those in their 20's getting their sticky mitts on the older variety of well known horsemen then yes - obviously that is bang out of order, cheeky young pups 

Think there might be three of us now that wouldn't kick JF from under the duvet so fight on (unless you are referring to another curly headed jockey with accent )


----------



## Patterdale (22 November 2012)

No, I'm a fish knife.


----------



## Equestrianforever28 (22 November 2012)

i don't think there should be an age certification on the threads it would be a waste of time.

thank you for commenting o my thread though...


----------



## Polotash (22 November 2012)

Eew, not for me, don't like the accent either!

Andrew Nicholson has a certain something tho, even if he's old enough to be my father!


----------



## Suziq77 (22 November 2012)

Polotash said:



			Andrew Nicholson has a certain something tho, even if he's old enough to be my father!
		
Click to expand...

Ooooh now you're talking


----------



## Equestrianforever28 (22 November 2012)

LIZ66 said:



			Really don't like him after I read an interview with him where he said people on the circuit didn't like him because he just "told it as it was"...but that is apparently just because he is from Yorkshire and they are allowed to be blunt. I think he came across as full of **** and so arrogant! I don't even think he is good looking at all.
		
Click to expand...

Thats more of a star sign rather then the area he lives.

he is a Scorpio and they tend to tell it like it is/was, how do i know this because i am a Scorpio myself.


----------



## Diesal (22 November 2012)

Can't say that he does anything for me! Looks wise or any other wise!


----------



## Gingerwitch (22 November 2012)

LIZ66 said:



			Really don't like him after I read an interview with him where he said people on the circuit didn't like him because he just "told it as it was"...but that is apparently just because he is from Yorkshire and they are allowed to be blunt. I think he came across as full of **** and so arrogant! I don't even think he is good looking at all.
		
Click to expand...

Now come on Liz..... old saying round our way is "you dont look at the fire place when your poking the fire"


----------



## TBB (22 November 2012)

cronkmooar said:



			Now that depends on what age certification you are intending



Think there might be three of us now that wouldn't kick JF from under the duvet so fight on (unless you are referring to another curly headed jockey with accent )
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking more of "innocents" (if such people exist nowadays) under the age of 18 who are confused by such threads . 

I can't think of any, other than JF (channel 4 racing will never be the same again)


----------



## Hippona (22 November 2012)

Equestrianforever28 said:



			Thats more of a star sign rather then the area he lives.

he is a Scorpio and they tend to tell it like it is/was, how do i know this because i am a Scorpio myself.
		
Click to expand...

I am a Scorpio....and also from Yorkshire.

There is probably no hope for me.

re OT....I'm not sure. I would have to have a go in order to make a decision .....


----------



## Gingerwitch (22 November 2012)

Hippona said:



			I am a Scorpio....and also from Yorkshire.

There is probably no hope for me.

re OT....I'm not sure. I would have to have a go in order to make a decision .....

Click to expand...

Do you think his mum would let him leave the home yard to go on a weeks trial ?


----------



## Gingerwitch (22 November 2012)

TBB said:



			I was thinking more of "innocents" (if such people exist nowadays) under the age of 18 who are confused by such threads . 

I can't think of any, other than JF (channel 4 racing will never be the same again)
		
Click to expand...

If your a bit worried ask TFC if they will move this to soap box ---- because its in NL i have been EVER SO CLEAN !


----------



## Equestrianforever28 (22 November 2012)

Hippona said:



			I am a Scorpio....and also from Yorkshire.

There is probably no hope for me.

re OT....I'm not sure. I would have to have a go in order to make a decision .....

Click to expand...

yay another Scorpio  and there is hope for you  so dw .

i know some people from Yorkshire and they are really nice people there are so  not arrogant and  they are  funny as hell.


----------



## Equestrianforever28 (22 November 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			Do you think his mum would let him leave the home yard to go on a weeks trial ?
		
Click to expand...

hahaha GW  depends what you would do with him hahahahaha


----------



## Hippona (22 November 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			Do you think his mum would let him leave the home yard to go on a weeks trial ?
		
Click to expand...

I would want to be able to send him back if I lamed him, or if he had peformance issues.

Its only fair.


----------



## Gingerwitch (22 November 2012)

Hippona said:



			I would want to be able to send him back if I lamed him, or if he had peformance issues.

Its only fair.
		
Click to expand...

Cold hosing should help


----------



## Equestrianforever28 (22 November 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			Cold hosing should help  

Click to expand...

hahhaaha im in stitches


----------



## Blitzen (22 November 2012)

I would assume that he can be returned if he doesn't have the 'pop' on him that is expected


----------



## lexibell (22 November 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			I hope he is    .... i may have to school him and get him going with a few gymnastic excercises he he he !

I can just imagine being shouted at by Goldenstar.....

Gingerwitch......   LEG and SEAT, LEG and SEAT..... SIT DEEPER..... RIDE HIM INTO THE CONTACT !!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Am at my desk at work, trying to look like Im very very busy and not reading H&H, nearly gave my self a hernia trying to keep the giggles in reading the comments!!


----------



## Equestrianforever28 (22 November 2012)

GW if you send ollie and email to see if he is free for a weeks trial im sure he wouldn't turn it down lol


----------



## Equestrianforever28 (22 November 2012)

lexibell said:



			Am at my desk at work, trying to look like Im very very busy and not reading H&H, nearly gave my self a hernia trying to keep the giggles in reading the comments!!
		
Click to expand...

could be worse she could of said SEND HIM FORWARD!!!!!!


----------



## Gingerwitch (22 November 2012)

Laura-C said:



			I would assume that he can be returned if he doesn't have the 'pop' on him that is expected 

Click to expand...

I may send him back if he gets in tooooo deep


----------



## Hippona (22 November 2012)

I find it problematic when they get too low, and heavy in the hand......

Sharp tap with the whip accross the shoulder sometimes brings them up.....


----------



## Blitzen (22 November 2012)

LOL!
Considering vices, I think I could probably sit deep enough to take a decent buck, but napping - I'll have none of that! And I'm not a fan of bolters, either. WOAH BOY! STEADY THERE!!!


----------



## Equestrianforever28 (22 November 2012)

hahahahahahaha you can have my schooling whip if you want ginger witch i don't mind haahaha


----------



## Equestrianforever28 (22 November 2012)

Laura-C said:



			LOL!
Considering vices, I think I could probably sit deep enough to take a decent buck, but napping - I'll have none of that! And I'm not a fan of bolters, either. WOAH BOY! STEADY THERE!!!
		
Click to expand...


I'm sure he is a steady ride  i don't think he would put a foot wrong.


----------



## Blitzen (22 November 2012)

Maybe he would benefit from some long and low work, to loosen him up and really get his back swinging. Only then will I push for some bounce, and some decent extension work. I suppose most of the fun would be had when finding where the right 'buttons' are.
Cripes!


----------



## Gingerwitch (22 November 2012)

Dear HHO'ers.... advice please.... I have ollie T on loan with view to buy.... but i just cant get near him... i have tried a bucket of beer, an indian, and a young blonde but to no avail... he just wont let me anywhere near him !

can you help.... i cant run after him cause i am in plaster... was thinking of darting him with a gun -  any advice greatfully received


----------



## Gingerwitch (22 November 2012)

I wonder if hes into ROLLKER


----------



## Blitzen (22 November 2012)

Re. Rolkur - try forcing his head down (perhaps some gadgets may be useful too?) and see what happens


----------



## Gingerwitch (22 November 2012)

Laura-C said:



			Re. Rolkur - try forcing his head down (perhaps some gadgets may be useful too?) and see what happens 

Click to expand...

Gadgets.....NOW were talking  ...


----------



## Equestrianforever28 (22 November 2012)

ginger witch maybe try some perfume that would attract him i suggest " odour de oliver townend" would do the trick or maybe give him a nice juicy apple to crunch on


----------



## Equestrianforever28 (22 November 2012)

or maybe sit in the field and wait for him to come to you.
he will wonder what your doing and come over


----------



## cronkmooar (22 November 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			Dear HHO'ers.... advice please.... I have ollie T on loan with view to buy.... but i just cant get near him... i have tried a bucket of beer, an indian, and a young blonde but to no avail... he just wont let me anywhere near him !

can you help.... i cant run after him cause i am in plaster... was thinking of darting him with a gun -  any advice greatfully received
		
Click to expand...

Try another blonde


----------



## cronkmooar (22 November 2012)

TBB said:



			I was thinking more of "innocents" (if such people exist nowadays) under the age of 18 who are confused by such threads . 

I can't think of any, other than JF (channel 4 racing will never be the same again)
		
Click to expand...

I think those under 18 are a damn sight less innocent than we think they are from what I have seen

Perhaps we should start another thread:

What is it about John Francome - don't think there will be the same level of interest though


----------



## Equestrianforever28 (22 November 2012)

cronkmooar said:



			I think those under 18 are a damn sight less innocent than we think they are from what I have seen

Perhaps we should start another thread:

What is it about John Francome - don't think there will be the same level of interest though

Click to expand...

lol i dunno what your talking about under 18 being less innocent
 im an innocent little angel .............................. hahaaaaaaaahaaaa not lol


----------



## cronkmooar (22 November 2012)

Equestrianforever28 said:



			lol i dunno what your talking about under 18 being less innocent
 im an innocent little angel .............................. hahaaaaaaaahaaaa not lol
		
Click to expand...

Yeh right then chickadee 

ETA sadened there has been no scrap about the delightful JF - just think of the tricks a veteran ride could teach you!


----------



## Goldenstar (22 November 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			Dear HHO'ers.... advice please.... I have ollie T on loan with view to buy.... but i just cant get near him... i have tried a bucket of beer, an indian, and a young blonde but to no avail... he just wont let me anywhere near him !

can you help.... i cant run after him cause i am in plaster... was thinking of darting him with a gun -  any advice greatfully received
		
Click to expand...

It's really simple all you need is a very staight moving bold irish 7/8th bred TB bay fours old 16.2 or a bit bigger it needs to move well and jump boldly and be athletic and honest walk it up and and down with for sale printed on its bum and he' ll be no trouble at all mind you if you had that horse I would play with the horse and forget about men.


----------



## Gingerwitch (22 November 2012)

Goldenstar said:



			It's really simple all you need is a very staight moving bold irish 7/8th bred TB bay fours old 16.2 or a bit bigger it needs to move well and jump boldly and be athletic and honest walk it up and and down with for sale printed on its bum and he' ll be no trouble at all mind you if you had that horse I would play with the horse and forget about men.
		
Click to expand...

lol - I was expecting that to say

"It's simple all you need is a very straight moving bold irish 7/8th bred male jockey eighteen yours old 5ft 9 or a bit bigger, needs to move well and jump boldly, be athletic and honest (no daily mail !) and an honest walk !


----------



## Equestrianforever28 (22 November 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			lol - I was expecting that to say

"It's simple all you need is a very straight moving bold irish 7/8th bred male jockey eighteen yours old 5ft 9 or a bit bigger, needs to move well and jump boldly, be athletic and honest (no daily mail !) and an honest walk !



Click to expand...

hahahahahahaha don't forgot with a cheeky smile


----------



## Equestrianforever28 (22 November 2012)

cronkmooar said:



			Yeh right then chickadee 

ETA sadened there has been no scrap about the delightful JF - just think of the tricks a veteran ride could teach you!
		
Click to expand...

hahaha JF is a looker i must admit sorry i forgot to mention  it in my other post


----------



## singlefarmer (22 November 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			Send him on schooling livery to me for a few weeks and i can guarantee he will bat and bowl for the other team ! lol
		
Click to expand...

PMSL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyndsay (22 November 2012)

Going to throw a spanner in the works... not overly keen on Oli Townend but if it were Sam Watson, things would be different!! Shame he got married a couple of days ago though


----------



## Equestrianforever28 (22 November 2012)

Lyndsay said:



			Going to throw a spanner in the works... not overly keen on Oli Townend but if it were Sam Watson, things would be different!! Shame he got married a couple of days ago though 

Click to expand...

i agree....  could you tell us why your not overly keen on oliver.

Sam and Hannah are good couple and I'm glad they got married


----------



## wench (22 November 2012)

Not that keen on Ollie... He's ok I suppose. however Richard Jones or Denis O'Regan (jockey)... Yes please...!!!


----------



## Equestrianforever28 (22 November 2012)

singlefarmer said:



			PMSL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

have you read through the rest of the thread single farmer hahahah


----------



## Buds_mum (22 November 2012)

Just seen Scott brash without his hat on.

Om nom nom nom nom.

Yum. 

He'll do.


----------



## singlefarmer (22 November 2012)

WHO?????


----------



## TBB (23 November 2012)

cronkmooar said:



			I think those under 18 are a damn sight less innocent than we think they are from what I have seen

Perhaps we should start another thread:

What is it about John Francome - don't think there will be the same level of interest though

Click to expand...

I bet JF could teach OT plenty about everything!!. GW I always wondered what soapbox was for, now I know its for "clean" threads, thank you.  As regards the <18s, I think they know more now than the >30s do. Blimey, I led a sheltered childhood .


----------



## Equestrianforever28 (23 November 2012)

TBB said:



			I bet JF could teach OT plenty about everything!!. GW I always wondered what soapbox was for, now I know its for "clean" threads, thank you.  As regards the <18s, I think they know more now than the >30s do. Blimey, I led a sheltered childhood .
		
Click to expand...

lol maybe jf could teach ot some tricks but i still back Ollie townend all the way


----------



## Equestrianforever28 (29 November 2012)

Equestrianforever28 said:



			lol maybe jf could teach ot some tricks but i still back Ollie townend all the way
		
Click to expand...

 both of them could teach each other tricks


----------



## MiCsarah (29 November 2012)

I dont see what you all see in him. He makes me feel sick!! Plus I know where his little fella has been in!!!


----------



## Equestrianforever28 (29 November 2012)

MiCsarah said:



			I dont see what you all see in him. He makes me feel sick!! Plus I know where his little fella has been in!!!
		
Click to expand...

little fella hahahaha

sorry im such a child  
he makes me giggle like a little school girl i dunno why but he does.


----------

